# Word Association Game



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2010)

This is a game. Obviously.

So, basically we start with one word, and the next post is a word related to it.

e.g.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Cheese
> 
> is the first post, so the second post could be
> 
> QUOTEyellow



because cheese is yellow.

==
OK. So we can start now! The starting word is...

*GBATemp*


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 23, 2010)

Also known as: 'the = game'

GBAtemp = pen0r


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 23, 2010)

pen0r = member


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 23, 2010)

member = SoulSnatcher


----------



## anaxs (Jun 23, 2010)

soulsnatcher = mother


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 23, 2010)

mother = female


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 23, 2010)

Female = G.I.R.L.


----------



## Jolan (Jun 23, 2010)

girl = catgirl


----------



## The Pi (Jun 23, 2010)

catgirl=sexy


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 23, 2010)

sexy = sex

It was the inevitable.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 23, 2010)

Sex=babies


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 23, 2010)

babies = young


----------



## alidsl (Jun 23, 2010)

Young=Niel (you know, the singer)


----------



## BlackDave (Jun 24, 2010)

Neil= Buffalo

The first word of his band name


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 24, 2010)

Buffalo = Bill


----------



## Beats (Jun 24, 2010)

Bill = gay


----------



## prowler (Jun 24, 2010)

gay = you


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 24, 2010)

you = pronoun


----------



## Beats (Jun 24, 2010)

pronoun = faggotory.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 24, 2010)

faggotory = pervert


----------



## Njrg (Jun 24, 2010)

Pervert = Auto-erotic Asphyxiation.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 24, 2010)

Auto-erotic Asphyxiation = oxygen depletion


----------



## Beats (Jun 24, 2010)

oxygen depletion = death


----------



## Njrg (Jun 24, 2010)

Death = Hannah Montanna


----------



## prowler (Jun 24, 2010)

Hannah Montanna  = Miley Cyrus

Yes. I had to.


----------



## Njrg (Jun 24, 2010)

HOLY SHIT! HANNAH MONTANNA IS MILEY CYRUS?! O_O

Miley Cyrus = Carpal Tunnel Syndrome


----------



## prowler (Jun 24, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> HOLY SHIT! HANNAH MONTANNA IS MILEY CYRUS?! O_O


I KNOW RIGHT?
MIND = BLOWN.

Carpal Tunnel Syndrome = Carpet


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 24, 2010)

Carpal Tunnel Syndrome = Pins-&-Needles


----------



## Njrg (Jun 24, 2010)

Needles = Sexy Nurse Cosuplayu


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2010)

Sexy Nurse Cosuplayu = Hospital

(I just HAD to put something in this topic, seeing as I made it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hospital=Soap opera.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2010)

soap opera=Justin Bieber


----------



## The Pi (Jun 24, 2010)

Justin Bieber=Nathan poopyhead


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Nathan poopyhead=Facebook


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2010)

Facebook=Facepalm


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Facepalm=Facepaw


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2010)

Facepaw= Yiff

(because you can yiff a paw)


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Yiff=


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

=evil


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

evil=bad


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 24, 2010)

Bad = Good


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Good=gameboy13


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

gameboy13=furry


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

furry=awesome


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

awesome=awful


----------



## The Pi (Jun 24, 2010)

awesome=The Pi


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

The Pi=mathematical


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

mathematical=calculus


----------



## The Pi (Jun 24, 2010)

calculus=fun


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

fun=me


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

me=johncenafan427


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

johncenafan427=GBAtemp Regular


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

GBAtemp Regular=always on here.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

always on here=Overlord Nadrian


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian=Admin


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

moderator=Vulpes Abnocto


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

vulpes abnocto= who?


----------



## The Pi (Jun 24, 2010)

who?=David


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

David=not me.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

not me=nope


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

nope=nada


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

nada=spanish


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

spanish=I am not.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

i am not=a child


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

a child=my sister


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

my sister=3 years old


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

3 years old=YOU.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 24, 2010)

YOU=me


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

me=gameboy13


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

gameboy13=15 years old


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

15 years old=old enough to have a learner's permit.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

old enough to have a learner's permit=not old enough to have a driver's license


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

old enough to have a driver's license=not me


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

not me=obama


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

obama=loser in every way.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 24, 2010)

loser in every way= My P.E. teacher


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

my P.E. teacher=Mr. Trice


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Mr. Trice=Your P.E. teacher.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

your p.e. teacher=michael jackson


----------



## The Pi (Jun 24, 2010)

michael jackson=R.I.P.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

R.I.P.=rip


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

rip-piece of paper.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

piece of paper=beats rock


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

beats rock= scissors loses.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

scissors loses=to Chuck Norris tongue.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

to chuck norris tongue=fire.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

fire=cool


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

cool=avgn


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

avgn=Artie Vulture gulped nuts.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

artie vulture gulped nuts=gameboy13's breakfast


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

gameboy13's breakfast=Apple Jacks.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 24, 2010)

apple jacks=decent cereal.


----------



## prowler (Jun 24, 2010)

decent cereal = golden nuggets


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 24, 2010)

Golden nuggets = 5000 pokedollars a piece


----------



## The Pi (Jun 24, 2010)

5000 pokedollars a piece = TM 70


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 24, 2010)

TM 70 = Flash


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Flash=Adobe


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 24, 2010)

Adobe = Reader


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Reader=Rabbit. _ (Don't ask.)_


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 24, 2010)

Rabbit = Alice


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Alice=Wonderland

Also: Reply 100!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2010)

Wonderland = Snowwww


----------



## The Pi (Jun 24, 2010)

Snowwww=H2O


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2010)

H2O=HOT


----------



## haflore (Jun 24, 2010)

HOT+Topeka


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 25, 2010)

topeka=kansas


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 25, 2010)

kansas =  dorothy


----------



## prowler (Jun 25, 2010)

dorothy = old people


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2010)

old people = pensions


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 25, 2010)

pensions = retirement


----------



## PyroSpark (Jun 25, 2010)

retirement = mega man zero collection


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 25, 2010)

mega man zero collection =  Video Game Collection


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 25, 2010)

Video Game Collection=mine is not big enough _(I know you're gonna have fun with this one.)_


----------



## prowler (Jun 25, 2010)

mine is not big enough = mine is


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 25, 2010)

mine is=huge


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 25, 2010)

Huge = the amount of fail posts in this topic


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 25, 2010)

The amount of fail posts in this topic = Nadrian's post count


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 25, 2010)

Nadrian's post count=5,480


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2010)

5,480= The Number Is Sexy™


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 25, 2010)

The Number Is Sexy™=427


----------



## haflore (Jun 25, 2010)

427 = 4


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 25, 2010)

4=2x2


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 25, 2010)

2x2 = Emoticons?!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 25, 2010)

emoticons?!=


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2010)

= mileys


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 25, 2010)

mileys=cyrus's


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2010)

cyrus's=cyprus


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 25, 2010)

Cyprus = cypress


----------



## alidsl (Jun 25, 2010)

Cypress=cypra


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 26, 2010)

cypra = 5-letter word


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2010)

5-letter word = furry


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 26, 2010)

furry = animal


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 26, 2010)

animal=gameboy13


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2010)

gameboy13=_housepets_


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 26, 2010)

housepets=the best webcomic ever


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2010)

the best webcomic ever=Ursa Major Award for Best Comic Strip


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 26, 2010)

Ursa Major Award for Best Comic Strip=the obvious


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 26, 2010)

the obvious = In plain sight


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2010)

in plain sight=Cake!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 26, 2010)

Cake=lie


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jun 26, 2010)

lie = false


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2010)

false=Google


----------



## The Pi (Jun 26, 2010)

Google=win


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2010)

win=Epicepicepicepic


----------



## The Pi (Jun 26, 2010)

Epicepicepicepic=Epic + 3(epic)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2010)

Epic + 3(epic)=Chuck Norris


----------



## mameks (Jun 26, 2010)

Chuck Norris=divine being


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2010)

divine being=Powdered Toast Man


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 27, 2010)

Powdered Toast Man=nomnomnom


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2010)

nomnomnom=


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 27, 2010)

=TPi


----------



## The Pi (Jun 27, 2010)

TPi=Dr who


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 27, 2010)

Dr. Who=Mr. What


----------



## haflore (Jun 27, 2010)

Mr. What=Sir How


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2010)

Sir How=Steven Chow


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 27, 2010)

Steven Chow = Steven Ye


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 28, 2010)

Steven Ye  = designer


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

designer= Christian Lacroix


----------



## Kwartel (Jun 28, 2010)

Christian Lacroix = Dr. Evil


----------



## Paarish (Jun 28, 2010)

Dr. Evil= Pinky finger


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 28, 2010)

Pinky finger = Drinking Tea


----------



## haflore (Jun 29, 2010)

Drinking Tea = Sophisticated.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 29, 2010)

Sophisticated = Posh


----------



## Njrg (Jun 29, 2010)

Sophisticated = George W. Bush


----------



## Njrg (Jun 29, 2010)

Penis = Mod. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 29, 2010)

Mod = Biker


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 29, 2010)

Biker=Something random just to completely change where this is going.


----------



## haflore (Jun 29, 2010)

Something random just to completely change where this is going = An awkward change of subject.


----------



## harg (Jun 29, 2010)

An akward change of subject= Off-Topic


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 29, 2010)

Off Topic = Bad Nutty chocolate bar


----------



## harg (Jun 29, 2010)

Bad Nutty Chocolate Bar= Yummy!
LI!
LI=Laugh Inside


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 29, 2010)

Laugh Inside=Silence outside


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2010)

Silence outside = Wearing headphones


----------



## haflore (Jun 29, 2010)

Wearing headphones = Neku.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 29, 2010)

Neku=emo (but cool nonetheless)


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 29, 2010)

emo=cutter


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2010)

cutter = large pool of blood


----------



## The Pi (Jun 29, 2010)

large pool of blood = My dinner


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2010)

My dinner = Chicken curry


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 29, 2010)

Chicken curry  = Indian


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2010)

Indian = Aisa


----------



## The Pi (Jun 29, 2010)

Aisa =  asia spelt wrong


----------



## harg (Jun 29, 2010)

Asia Spelt Wrong=Bad Spelling


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 29, 2010)

Bad Spelling = Need Dictionary


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2010)

Need dictionary=yoo no speaky engrish?

EDIT: We should *sticky* this


----------



## harg (Jun 29, 2010)

Need Dictionairy=Webster's Dictionairy


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Need dictionary=yoo no speaky engrish?
> 
> EDIT: We should *sticky* this


^THIS ONE IS THE CHAIN


----------



## haflore (Jun 29, 2010)

yoo no speaky engrish = correct.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2010)

correct=


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 29, 2010)

=attorney.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2010)

attorney=Kim Jong Il


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jun 29, 2010)

P1ngpong


----------



## alidsl (Jun 29, 2010)

Pingpong=Sinkhead


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 29, 2010)

Sinkhead=sinkhole


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 30, 2010)

sinkhole = Plug


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 30, 2010)

plug=outlet


----------



## goodnightduality (Jun 30, 2010)

outlet=power


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 30, 2010)

power=spice girls (girl power)


----------



## goodnightduality (Jun 30, 2010)

spice girls (girl power)=man power (why not)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 30, 2010)

Man Power = MORE Power !!! (hurr hurr)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2010)

MORE Power !!! (hurr hurr) =


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 30, 2010)

=Mr. Krabs


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2010)

Mr. Krabs = Moar Krabs


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 30, 2010)

Moar Krabs = HEADCRABS!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2010)

HEADCRABS!=ifish


----------



## alidsl (Jun 30, 2010)

ifish=ihorse


----------



## The Pi (Jun 30, 2010)

ihorse=


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 30, 2010)

=


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2010)

= If You Hear Justin Bieber


----------



## harg (Jul 1, 2010)

If you hear Justin beiber=large explosion!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2010)

large explosion!=ProtoKun7


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 1, 2010)

ProtoKun7=huh?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 1, 2010)

huh? = puzzlement


----------



## The Pi (Jul 1, 2010)

puzzlement=


----------



## Njrg (Jul 1, 2010)

= Njrg


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 1, 2010)

Njrg = failed ambiguity


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2010)

failed ambiguity=doobydoobydoo


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 2, 2010)

doobydoobydoo=lolwut?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2010)

lolwut?=


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 2, 2010)

= Icon


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2010)

Icon=Akon


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 2, 2010)

akon=rapper


----------



## The Pi (Jul 2, 2010)

rapper=rap


----------



## Goli (Jul 2, 2010)

rap=drugs


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 2, 2010)

drugs = pimp


----------



## haflore (Jul 2, 2010)

pimp = A Pimp Named Slickback.


----------



## Njrg (Jul 2, 2010)

Slickback = something racist against a certain group of people with a peculiar back that's adept to collecting moisture.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 2, 2010)

something racist against a certain group of people with a peculiar back that's adept to collecting moister. =


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 3, 2010)

=drunk


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 3, 2010)

drunk = in a brief, Ted


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2010)

in a brief, Ted=Ted Is Dead


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 3, 2010)

Ted is dead = I'm alive


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm alive=


----------



## alidsl (Jul 3, 2010)

Above pic=little mermaid


----------



## The Pi (Jul 3, 2010)

little mermaid=dead


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 3, 2010)

dead = undead


----------



## The Pi (Jul 3, 2010)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> If she didn't give a fuck, the bra would be off.


True  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




undead=zombie


----------



## haflore (Jul 3, 2010)

zombie = Stubbs.

Nice new sig Pi!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 3, 2010)

Penis=cock



			
				haflore said:
			
		

> Nice new sig Pi!


Thanks


----------



## The Pi (Jul 3, 2010)

Tremendous=10 letter word


----------



## The Pi (Jul 3, 2010)

PenisPenis=DP


----------



## The Pi (Jul 3, 2010)

Deep Penetration=feels good man


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2010)

Vaginal Shanking=Chavvy Liverpudlian


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 5, 2010)

Chavvy Liverpudlian  = Fashion Statement


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fashion Statement=Wearing dirty clothes.


----------



## Raika (Jul 5, 2010)

Wearing dirty clothes=Washing machine


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 5, 2010)

washing maching=appliance.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 5, 2010)

appliance  = science


----------



## haflore (Jul 5, 2010)

science = Aperture.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

Aperture=diameter


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2010)

diameter= circle thingie


----------



## The Pi (Jul 5, 2010)

circle thingie=Pi


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

Pi=tasty


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2010)

tasty=curry chicken tikka masala


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

curry chicken tikka masala=but the patch walks!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2010)

but the patch walks! = walking vegetables that can kill you whilst you are asleep, apparently.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

walking vegetables that can kill you whilst you are asleep, apparently.= tomatoes


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2010)

tomatoes=veggies


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 5, 2010)

veggies=veggie tales.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2010)

veggie tales=chocobo tales


----------



## Kwartel (Jul 6, 2010)

chocobo tales=chocobo meat


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2010)

chocobo meat = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 's chocobo


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 26, 2010)

's chocobo = Final fantasy


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

Final fantasy=shitty games


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 27, 2010)

Shitty games = Shovelware


----------



## Demonbart (Jul 27, 2010)

Shovelware = Imagine Series
Hello vicious cycle


----------

